# CNBC Exec?s Children Murdered; 1 Day After CNBC Reports $43 Trillion Bankster Lawsuit



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

> “Yesterday at 2pm, CNBC acts as the only mainstream news outlet to upload a release over a new lawsuit claiming evidence of the Federal government and top US banks colluding to launder 43 trillion dollars, enough to pay off the entire US debt almost 3 times over."
> 
> (edit: its been deleted, wtf.)
> 
> "3 and a half hours later that same day (reported on today), the daughters of the executive of CNBC’s digital division (read: their website) are both killed by the families nanny who was supposedly “a very nice woman”, “very religious”, and “has always been very, very stable."



post from trollface:


trollface said:


> *Is it possible to steal 43 trillion dollars?*
> 
> Physically, no. That many dollars are not in existence. Electronically? Yes. The federal reserve electronically creates money all the time, which exists only as credit numbers in bank accounts. It is feasible for someone to have taken control of their technology long enough to assign themselves 43 trillion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 27, 2012)

I smell a coverup.

I bet someone got in there and did it then cleaned up after themselves. Professionals don't leave a trace.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I smell a coverup.
> 
> I bet someone got in there and did it then cleaned up after themselves. Professionals don't leave a trace.



Yes exactly.

*the nanny was found with a knife sticking out of her neck.* Is that a self-inflicted wound? I don't think so. The news tonight did not say anything about the nanny doing it, but it was in the morning news that the babysitter was responsible. Just a warning to the TV exec's to keep the truth to themselves.

There must have been another person involved.

We live in a sick world.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 27, 2012)

I have my popcorn ready. Ready to watch the MSM deny everything.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2012)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2012)

Shit can get no realer than this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually your opening is incorrect. The executive had 3 children, 2 daughters (ages 6 and 3?) and one son (age 2). The son and eldest daughter were killed stabbed to death in the bathtub. 

And can you please be a little less distasteful by bringing up some ridiculous claim of cover up in regards to this awful event.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I have my popcorn ready. Ready to watch the MSM deny everything.



I was on every other major news site. The MSM is already hiding the connection between the 2 news.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Actually your opening is incorrect. The executive had 3 children, 2 daughters (ages 6 and 3?) and one son (age 2). The son and eldest daughter were killed stabbed to death in the bathtub.
> 
> And can you please be a little less distasteful by bringing up some ridiculous claim of cover up in regards to this awful event.



No, my OP is correct: "3 and a half hours later that same day (reported on today), the daughters of the executive of CNBC’s digital division (read: their website) are both killed".

And please, only because it's not stated in MSM, it doesn't mean it's ridiculous.

The FED and Wall street are sending clear signals "Don't fuck around with us or we'll get your children."


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 27, 2012)

Tried loading in 3 diff browsers.

Was the original story deleted?

edit - it was deleted.  

Reposting the original story from another site, here:


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Tried loading in 3 diff browsers.
> 
> Was the original story deleted?
> 
> ...



Holy shit.. yeah it has been deleted. Why would they do that? Thanks. I just updated the OP with the link you provided.

This makes all of it even more fishy.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha it actually got deleted from CNBC? It's a fucking press release by the law firm, too - automatically reposted, thousands of those get released every year. 

This is so obvious it's not even funny anymore. Spread the news.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Haha it actually got deleted from CNBC? It's a fucking press release by the law firm, too - automatically reposted, thousands of those get released every year.
> 
> This is so obvious it's not even funny anymore. Spread the news.



Thanks!  My guess is that this press release will make huge shit storm if spread on MSM.

I just send an email to all my friends.

everybody has to see this! spread, spread, spread.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 27, 2012)

That's... messy, messy, messy. How sad, they were just babies? My word, this is very scandalous.  Hope to hear further developments on this.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 27, 2012)

Dunno, could just be a very sad coincidence. I don't think even a professional hitman would kill on such short notice.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 27, 2012)

this looks reeeeeeeeally messed up


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 27, 2012)

It sounds bad, but I wouldn't blow this out of proportion.

Even if it were true that the gov were laundering money through the federal reserve abusing its lack of transparency and accounting standards(lack of real / standardized auditing), I would really question how a group of investigative lawyers managed to gain evidence of it that may be admissible in court.

Wait awhile.  It could turn out to be a boy cried wolf scenario sad though it is.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm gonna need more popcorn for this


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It sounds bad, but I wouldn't blow this out of proportion.
> 
> Even if it were true that the gov were laundering money through the federal reserve abusing its lack of transparency and accounting standards(lack of real / standardized auditing), I would really question how a group of investigative lawyers managed to gain evidence of it that may be admissible in court.
> 
> Wait awhile.  It could turn out to be a boy cried wolf scenario sad though it is.



Well, do you remember that congress rehearing with Ron Paul and Bernanke about the 9 trillion which disappeared from the FED? Abusing is standart, I guess.

The lawyers name is James N. Fiedler. 
Found number and law offices etc. Seems legit.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Dunno, could just be a very sad coincidence. I don't think even a professional hitman would kill on such short notice.



Then you don't know Golgo 13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> I'm gonna need more popcorn for this



Eating popcorn while everyone talks about it


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Well, do you remember that congress rehearing with Ron Paul and Bernanke about the 9 trillion which disappeared from the FED? Abusing is standart, I guess.
> 
> The lawyers name is James N. Fiedler.
> Found number and law offices etc. Seems legit.



I don't remember that.

All I remember is...  2-3 years after the TARP bill bailout of 2008, it was finally disclosed that .

I interpret this as meaning standards of auditing & transparency applied to the federal reserve are so non-existent that they can easily keep their dealings under wraps and that nothing short of congressional hearings can begin to pierce whatever secrecy surrounds their operations.

If it takes a congressional hearing to pry details like which specific banks receive funding and how much funding they receive -- how does it follow that a group of lawyers is able to uncover fed dealings?

Unless they dug through the federal reserve's trash and reconstructed their shredded documents.  The main means of them obtaining that type of data would likely be espionage or if they sub-contracted a hacker to electronically break into the federal reserve and steal their files & documents -- which wouldn't be admissible in court as evidence, afaik.

Anyways...  That this story isn't being covered by CNN, MSNBC and other media outlets could be considered a media blackout which could be indicative of guilt on the part of banks & the government and suggest spire lawyers have them by the balls.

But, who knows.  A lot of stories and links that illustrate the government in a bad light have been deleted.  And the media avoids covering a lot of stories and issues.  

Leave it for people smarter than I am to figure out...


----------



## TenshiNeko (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> No, my OP is correct: "3 and a half hours later that same day (reported on today), the daughters of the executive of CNBC?s digital division (read: their website) are both killed".



The 2yr old boy and the 6yr old girl were murdered.  The mother had taken the 3yr old girl out to a swimming lesson. When they returned they discovered the dead children and half dead nanny


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2012)

is 43 trillion dollars worth murdering people over? i guess so.


----------



## TSC (Oct 27, 2012)

Ceria said:


> is 43 trillion dollars worth murdering people over? i guess so.



corruption knows no limits.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2012)

This is horrible.

The mother says she arrived and the Nanny was stabbing herself in the neck.



> "We know now that the nanny began to stab herself as the woman entered the bathroom," Kelly said. "We initially thought it was, it had already been done, but now information is coming out that she did it as the mother entered the room."


 wut


----------



## On and On (Oct 27, 2012)

Nanny was a mind control slave  Maybe 

Wtffff this shit's crazy


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

What does the banker lawsuit have anything to do with a crazy Nanny?  If you think foul play, just say so, not have this ridiculous title.

Why would people hurt a reporter instead of the guy who is being sued?

I blame the Nanny.  She killed the kids then tried to kill herself.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What does the banker lawsuit have anything to do with a crazy Nanny?  If you think foul play, just say so, not have this ridiculous title.
> 
> Why would people hurt a reporter instead of the guy who is being sued?
> 
> I blame the Nanny.  She killed the kids then tried to kill herself.



The nanny was known as calm and close friend of the family, suddenly from one day to another she gets batshitcrazy without any motive to kill them. I call BS. She then is found with a Knife in her neck. There *is* another person involved in this.

Besides that, CNBC released information of a lawsuit against the federal reserve laundering trillions of dollars. Few hours later the CNBC Executive's kids are killed. What a "coincidence"? Surely not.. AND today CNBC suddenly deleted the press release about the money laundering.. So fishy.

The rabbit hole goes deep. This shit is fucking sick. Many involved people are going to be silenced on this. The MSM is already hiding the link between these 2 news.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

^
She stabbed herself in the neck.

The reason other networks arn't covering it is because its personal and they respect a fellow employee.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> ^
> She stabbed herself in the neck.
> 
> The reason other networks arn't covering it is because its personal and they respect a fellow employee.



The MSM is reporting the murder (so much for the respect). They aren't reporting the money laundering case, though. Why not? Because people would make instantly the link. Do you really think the corporate owned news networks would let the truth out?


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 27, 2012)

This sounding more and more like one of those whackjob conspiracy theories.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> The MSM is reporting the murder. They aren't reporting the money laundering case, though. Why not? Because people would make instantly the link. *Do you really think the corporate owned news networks would let the truth out?*



Yes because it means more money for a major exciting headline.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Yes because it means more money for a major exciting headline.



The FED would never allow such a headline to happen because they own the newspapers/networks, too. I hope you realise that. That's why they are hiding the link.

They got enough money, the FED has the right to create money out of thin air and lend it to the gov in return of interest.


----------



## Araku Karakai (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> The FED would never allow such a headline to happen because they own the newspapers/networks, too. I hope you realise that. That's why they are hiding the link.
> 
> They got enough money, the FED has the right to create money out of thin air and lend it to the gov in return of interest.



Huh, kind of reminds me of this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mII9NZ8MMVM[/YOUTUBE]

There's so many similarities to this that it's not even funny. It really is starting to look more like a conspiracy.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

^ yeah I know that vid. It's good for people to understand the current financial system. This isn't conspiracy anymore. This is real life. 2 children have been killed over greed. That's sad.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

hahahaha check out these new wave truthers

the nanny was stabbing herself as the mom came in, she's guilty, there's no conspiracy.


----------



## Doge (Oct 27, 2012)

$43 trillion?

That's pocket change, the RIAA tried to sue Limewire for *$75 trillion, more than the world's GDP.*


----------



## αce (Oct 27, 2012)

No Hitman is this stupid.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> The nanny was known as calm and close friend of the family, suddenly from one day to another she gets batshitcrazy without any motive to kill them. I call BS. She then is found with a Knife in her neck. There *is* another person involved in this.
> 
> Besides that, CNBC released information of a lawsuit against the federal reserve laundering trillions of dollars. Few hours later the CNBC Executive's kids are killed. What a "coincidence"? Surely not.. AND today CNBC suddenly deleted the press release about the money laundering.. So fishy.
> 
> The rabbit hole goes deep. This shit is fucking sick. Many involved people are going to be silenced on this. The MSM is already hiding the link between these 2 news.



Maybe. Then again, maybe the nanny was using bath salts


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

shit is going viral:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Jfck_pO1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 27, 2012)

Those poor babies.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2012)

I know this is a tragedy

but shouldn't we be more freaked out about this 43 trillion laundering scheme?


----------



## On and On (Oct 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I know this is a tragedy
> 
> but shouldn't we be more freaked out about this 43 trillion laundering scheme?



Try googling "43 trillion" or "bankster lawsuit" in the news section. No MSM source is covering that part of it.

at the same time:



"motives are a mystery"


Maybe she snapped. Maybe not


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I know this is a tragedy
> 
> but shouldn't we be more freaked out about this 43 trillion laundering scheme?



yes but we can't do anything about it, the fed doesn't allow anybody to audit them, these bastards. if someone tries to cover it up, they silence them, just like they did today with the CEO of CNBC.

*also for everyone who wants a summary of this. Some information from tumblr:*



> The article was taken down that I wrote about yesterday.  I got the screen shots of it on CNBC and so there is proof that it was there and a lawsuit was filed against the banksters and top government officials.
> 
> The original link to CNBC is here:    (you can still see the comments left from the article at the bottom of the page and that the article was about the lawsuit.  (Until they make the page a “404” error)
> 
> ...


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, listen. This isnt a joke anymore, please take a look at the evidence, this is the first time a "conspiracy" looked real like this.
Quoting a poster: 


> The sheer fact that the first stories reported the mother walking in and the nanny already dead and then later somehow most of these accounts changed to the mother saw her stabbing herself. If theyre tryna cover this up, theyre doing it in very orderly fashion.



Out of respect to the little children, we have to spread the information as much as possible!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd ask the thread be locked but this nonesense would merely be perpetuated elsewhere.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'd ask the thread be locked but this nonesense would merely be perpetuated elsewhere.



It's already on every site you can imagine, reedit, glp, everywhere. This shit is the real deal.

Its a live cover up. If you don't like the truth, stay out of it. But we want to know why this shit happens just 3 hours after the CNBC press release and gets immediately deleted after the murder.

There are open questions; IF you don't want them to be answered, don't bother us, stay in your ignorance, but let others try to answer questions, out of respect for the children.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

Bankster hmm?  I rather like that word.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> It's already on every site you can imagine, reedit, glp, everywhere. This shit is the real deal.
> 
> Its a live cover up. If you don't like the truth, stay out of it. But we want to know why this shit happens just 3 hours after the CNBC press release and gets immediately deleted after the murder.
> 
> There are open questions; IF you don't want them to be answered, don't bother us, stay in your ignorance, but let others try to answer questions, out of respect for the children.



THINK OF THE CHILDREN  

too bad you've turned their deaths into a ridiculous conspiracy theory.


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2012)

As I said in the other thread, $43T is probably literally more money than exists at any one time. I don't believe anyone who puts any stock in this insanity has any concept of just how much money that is.

It was deleted because whoever posted it was obviously a Mexican intern on the midnight shift.

This is a dumb conspiracy theory and you should feel bad for posting it.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

^ no evidence whats-whoever brought to claim that the theory on my OP is BS.

-lawsuit on CNBC released on money laundering
-3 hours later CNBC excutive?s children get killed, nanny kills herself, a person who NEVER had an issue with the family
-CNBC article gets deleted shortly after this.

And you have the guts to tell me my theory is ridiculous? Please dig yourself in a hole.

People are asking legitimate questions.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> ^ no evidence whats-whoever brought to claim that the theory on my OP is BS.
> 
> -lawsuit on CNBC released on money laundering
> -3 hours later CNBC excutive?s children get killed, nanny kills herself, a person who NEVER had an issue with the family
> ...



yes because it's totally sane to expect an assassin to do a job 3 hours after being notified.

and that the assassin mind controlled the nanny into stabbing herself through the neck in front of the mother.

...


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> As I said in the other thread, $43T is probably literally more money than exists at any one time. I don't believe anyone who puts any stock in this insanity has any concept of just how much money that is.
> 
> It was deleted because whoever posted it was obviously a Mexican intern on the midnight shift.
> 
> This is a dumb conspiracy theory and you should feel bad for posting it.



You are completely wrong.

The worlds assets are far more higher than that. and assets = liquidity = money. The other user already informed you about this, but you deleted his comments because he told you the truth. Also read about how the federal reserve works.


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> People are asking legitimate questions.



Like "why isn't this thread closed".


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You are completely wrong.
> 
> The worlds assets are far more higher than that. and assets = liquidity = money.


Assets in no way shape or form equal liquidity. The efficient liquidation of assets is an economic science in itself.

And he deleted his own comments, presumably because he realized he was wrong.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Like "why isn't this thread closed".



would rep if I could


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Assets in no way shape or form equal liquidity. The efficient liquidation of assets is an economic science in itself.
> 
> And he deleted his own comments, presumably because he realized he was wrong.



Assets are a form of expressing value and liquidity.

Also the FED creates liquidity out of thin air.

He was right about his points but he didn't bother anymore to spread the truth.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Like "why isn't this thread closed".



3 out of 40 people want this thread to be closed.

Idc about those 3 and so does nobody else.

*Anyway, thanks for bumping up my thread. More people can research the truth now.*


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> yes because it's totally sane to expect an assassin to do a job 3 hours after being notified.
> 
> and that the assassin mind controlled the nanny into stabbing herself through the neck in front of the mother.
> 
> ...





"Nanny motivation remain mystery"

She didn't have any reason to kill them.

EDIT: wtf article deleted, AGAIN? WTF


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> 3 out of 40 people want this thread to be closed.
> 
> Idc about those 3 and so does nobody else.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for bumping up my thread.


It's 3 out of 30 and not everybody who wants this thread to be closes posts this here 



oprisco said:


> "Nanny motivation remain mystery"
> 
> She didn't have any reason to kill them.


Maybe she had? Do you think you know enough about her?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah because it's so rare for murders to be surprising and hard to understand.

Like, omg a murderer who's motives are unknown and who it was a total shock because they seemed so nice? TOTALLY UNHEARD OF


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> As I said in the other thread, $43T is probably literally more money than exists at any one time. I don't believe anyone who puts any stock in this insanity has any concept of just how much money that is.
> 
> It was deleted because whoever posted it was obviously a Mexican intern on the midnight shift.
> 
> This is a dumb conspiracy theory and you should feel bad for posting it.



I'll have to answer your post again because your post is so fucking wrong.

The family Alone has more money that, you didn't know about this, right?

Please inform yourself before spreading BS.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It's 3 out of 30 and not everybody who wants this thread to be closes posts this here
> 
> Maybe she had? Do you think you know enough about her?





Petes12 said:


> Yeah because it's so rare for murders to be surprising and hard to understand.
> 
> Like, omg a murderer who's motives are unknown and who it was a total shock because they seemed so nice? TOTALLY UNHEARD OF



 If you both are interested in the truth, then maybe you should tell me that a trusted nanny who had worked and been employed/refered by other people and had direct family *which she cared about* and saw on a daily basis would suddenly snap throw the children in the bathtup kill them AND then kill herself. WTF.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

bath salts obv

like do you really think this is the first murder where the person who did it is a surprise?


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I'll have to answer your post again because your post is so fucking wrong.
> 
> The rothschild family Alone has more money that, you didn't know about this, right?
> 
> Please inform yourself before spreading BS.



Carlos Slim is the richest man in the world, but since we're talking families, let's examine the .

Combined wealth of 102 billion. That includes assets, most notably Wal-Mart stock.

Which is _*four hundred and forty one times*_ less than the number in question.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Carlos Slim is the richest man in the world, but since we're talking families, let's examine the .
> 
> Combined wealth of 102 billion. That includes assets, most notably Wal-Mart stock.
> 
> Which is _*four hundred and forty one times*_ less than the number in question.



You are wrong again *The Rothschilds own 500 trillion dollars* 

And 43 Trillion dollars money laundering by a Federal Reserve (which creates money out of thin air) is impossible for you?  Don't even bother to speak to me again.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> bath salts obv
> 
> like do you really think this is the first murder where the person who did it is a surprise?



? i don't get your points. Please elaborate. She was a trusted nanny hired by the CEO's Family. They wouldn't hire a person who already commited a crime.

She was clean.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Again. That's not unusual. Most murderers (and rapists) are trusted friends and family. 

Also the nanny has only been in the US for 10 years.

Also when the kids bodies were found she started stabbing herself to death? Kinda close to a confession.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Again. That's not unusual. Most murderers (and rapists) are trusted friends and family.
> 
> Also the nanny has only been in the US for 10 years.
> 
> Also when the kids bodies were found she started stabbing herself to death? Kinda close to a confession.



Ever heard of "death breath - scopalamin"drug? 

And the first stories reported the mother walking in and finding the Nanny *already dead*. Later somehow most of these accounts changed to the mother seeing the nanny stabbing herself. They are trying to cover this up, but on a oldish fashion.

Same goes for all the links that were deleted, in the news sites. This is soooo damn obvious.


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You are wrong again *The Rothschilds own 500 trillion dollars*
> 
> And 43 Trillion dollars money laundering by a Federal Reserve (which creates money out of thin air) is impossible for you?  Don't even bother to speak to me again.


----------



## Lord Glacial (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh God

It was the Black Helicopters...THE BLACK HELICOPTERS!!!


----------



## lucky (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> It was deleted because whoever posted it was obviously a Mexican intern on the midnight shift.
> 
> This is a dumb conspiracy theory and you should feel bad for posting it.



....

Who do you work for?!  


I'm screenshotting this thread-- if you try to delete it it'll be too late, Kunoichi no Kiri.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 27, 2012)

oprisco said:


> 3 out of 40 people want this thread to be closed.
> 
> Idc about those 3 and so does nobody else.
> 
> *Anyway, thanks for bumping up my thread. More people can research the truth now.*


Shut up.

You're a loon.  You are taking two things that have very little to do with each other and drawing a nonsensical conclusion from them.

Furthermore you go on and on about the truth yet you don't even know how much money exists in the world.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> It was deleted because whoever posted it was obviously a Mexican intern on the midnight shift.



I'm sorry Dan, but that couldn't be further from the truth.

It was a press release from Newswire. A statement done by the Law Firm who worked on this for years, which CNBC automatically posted on its website (just like many other press releases ranging from law related stuff to statements from companies)
There is no human involved on the CNBC side of posting this story.

There is, however, a human involved with deleting it the day after. There is no reason to delete a press release, as it does not represent the opinion of CNBC, unless whoever manages the website is told to do so.

What is obvious is that there is foul play going on here.


----------



## αce (Oct 27, 2012)

500 trillion?
Do you people even realize how much fucking money that is?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 500 trillion?
> Do you people even realize how much fucking money that is?



About as much as the entire global derivatives market, which is all value currently owed to anyone.

As in, a shitload.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 500 trillion?
> Do you people even realize how much fucking money that is?



They own our asses.

I know such information shakes heavily on some people's view of the world.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 500 trillion?
> Do you people even realize how much fucking money that is?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 500 trillion?
> Do you people even realize how much fucking money that is?



yes it's 500 trillion dollars


----------



## drache (Oct 27, 2012)

well looks like people will have a new conspiracy to keep themselves occupied


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2012)

Let me be clear; the fed is complicit in shady dealings, they also know things and should be subject to a full investigation. But this kind of conspiracy is absolute garbage. We've known about these corrupt practices for years and years, and a lot of it has been said on air on television and on radio, and obviously on the web. So why would a CNBC story provoke some kind of reaction that someone in some dark laboratory would freak out about enough to have the family killed a day later, when nobody is paying attention to begin with?


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Oct 27, 2012)

Humans... they talk. People in high places trying to keep the plebes from talking is as old as the 3 Kingdoms... Failure to do so is inevitable. 

The report says that the woman suffered from emotional and financial troubles. Perhaps she felt that the family she was working for should have done more to help her and her children... and thus seeing the happiness and contented nature of the children of the rich family caused her to snap.

Perhaps it all is a part of a money laundering scheme gone wrong.

Whatever the case may be... too much money collected in one place has a tendency to cause trouble. Such has been the case from ancient times til' now. 

The mountain's shape may change. But human nature remains the same. Jealousy, greed, pride. It's all a part of the game.

Except in real life, the suffering is more wretched than you or I could ever imagine.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 28, 2012)

This conspiracy theory is obviously bullshit, just look at the amount of money supposedly involved.  That right there is proof of how bullshit this is.

Hell, there isn't even anybody who has a trillion dollars.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 28, 2012)

makes a helluva lotm ore sense to say the government was trying to send a message than that the nanny was like, lol get in the bath children, now slice slice slice and then /suicide.
most suicides are over guilt hence why people leave 'suicide' notes to confess, so people know. no suicide note of any kind is mentioned so we really dont have any reason to think that the stable, religious, kind nanny all of a sudden went bonkers and murdered them, then committing suicide without any feelings of guilt.

the gov. has alot mroe clout in our lives than we give them credit for.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyways, I might have figured some things out.

Tentative: Spire law firm has clients that are large corporations and others in positions of wealth and influence.  They set up a network of whistleblowers or a process by which people working for the federal reserve / corporations could come forward anonymously and divulge information on illicit practices conducted by the government and private sector in moving / laundering TARP funds.

In a sense, they're lawyers who are running an operation similar to wikileaks who may well have accumulated enough data and documents to win their case that the gov and the federal reserve are in fact laundering 40 trillion $.

Its awesome.  But at the same time, considering wikileaks and Julian Assange have been designated "enemies of the state" and "terrorists" by the US government and considering the way people were so easily brainwashed by the media into demonizing Assange in throwing him to the wolves....  

I think they choose a bad time to come forward with this.  They may have needed the majority of people to support them to win their case.  There are way too many people who are in denial that write off the possibility of government misconduct without looking at evidence or facts.

[YOUTUBE]CY8xz3Q7aig[/YOUTUBE]

Roughly 1/4th the amount being discussed in this thread.  

Fed loses $9 trillion dollars.

I bet some of you would say 9 trillion dollars "doesn't exist" and use urban myths relating to how much liquidity you "think" exist in the world to reinforce your state of denial in twisting reality to suit your own preconceptions if you hadn't seen that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Actually your opening is incorrect. The executive had 3 children, 2 daughters (ages 6 and 3?) and one son (age 2). The son and eldest daughter were killed stabbed to death in the bathtub.
> 
> And can you please be a little less distasteful by bringing up some ridiculous claim of cover up in regards to this awful event.



Disrespectful? What the fuck are you talking about, this is obviously a cover up. Or are you dense? 

As for spreading the word about this, fuck you guys. I'm not touching this shit.


----------



## Draxo (Oct 28, 2012)

I am reminded of this.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Disrespectful? What the fuck are you talking about, this is obviously a cover up. Or are you dense?
> 
> As for spreading the word about this, fuck you guys. I'm not touching this shit.



bahahaha I can't believe you had the gall to neg me and call me dumb (for saying a kid shouldn't be shot). And then you go all truther in this thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> bahahaha I can't believe you had the gall to neg me and call me dumb (for saying a kid shouldn't be shot). And then you go all truther in this thread.



Oh cry somewhere else you bleeding heart baby. And this is nothing to do with truthers. Stop following me around trying to act like a troll, everyone knows your opinion on everything is shit, why do you think no one gives a shit about it?

And you can post what I actually said, someone waving a fucking gun at cops knows what's going to happen to them. Stop trying to tip the scales in your favor because unlike you, I don't have to run around trying to cover my ass and make myself look good. 

Do you really think I give two shits about what anyone around here thinks about what I have to say about something? You're worse than I thought.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Follow you around? I was already following this thread. I don't think many here would agree with you about my opinions either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Follow you around? I was already following this thread. I don't think many here would agree with you about my opinions either.



I don't think I would give a shit if they did to be honest. You're making that mistake of thinking I care what you're saying. 

If you want to believe this thread is about a normal murder, knock yourself out. We saw a news story vanish without a retraction, someone talk about laundering an un-launderable sum of money and someone's family dies mysteriously soon after. 

If that sounds normal to you, then you've already decided to blindly walk through the world accepting the best side of things. The reason why there are conspiracy theories and people who believe them is because sometimes they're true. The governments of the world do awful things, corporations, groups and just individuals do awful things and sometimes they try to cover them up. 

I'm only being logical here, you're the one commenting on another thread trying to start shit.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2012)

I see the tin foil brigade is out in full force for this one.


----------



## trollface (Oct 28, 2012)

Some things need to be clarified on this thread.


*First* off, it is not possible for 43 trillion dollars to have been printed. There simply has not been enough time and enough mints to print that much paper currency with the quality standard they are printed to. 

Look for yourself just how much money a trillion dollars is:




*Second*, it is theoretically possible for someone to have "stolen" 43 trillion considering this fact:

inflation has been going so fast, the fed skipped printing paper dollars all together and just started putting numbers in bank accounts. 90% of all dollars exist as credit. To steal 43 trillion, you would have to do some serious computer hack work. However, it could be done.


*Third*, those of you who doubt the capabilities of hitmen and secretive agencies have no idea what these things are capable of these days. The mob could pay a guy enough money to shoot someone in broad daylight and go to jail for the rest of his life for them, if he could not find a way to do it secretively, and that was 60 years ago. Imagine what a government agency with the latest tech can do.

*Fourth*, the US government happily experiments with its citizens health in the search for mind control and drug results. Do yourself a favor and educate yourself watching an episode of dark matters. Or maybe just google Government LSD experiments. There is plenty of evidence out there. The point being you can't put it past them to have found a way to get someone to stab themselves in the neck.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

ok look cardboard, tying these events to each other is insane. relevant facts:

the CBS 'article' about the laundering wasn't posted by any reporter at CBS. it was an automatic update, CBS's site just adds shit from wherever the source of the article was from, I forget. So there's no motive. 

And the nanny stabbed herself when the mom came home. 

And the story about the kids is already out there, it was all over TV, what good would it do the launderers to try and pull the story now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, you can't launder that much money. It doesn't make fucking sense at all.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 28, 2012)

trollface said:


> Some things need to be clarified on this thread.
> 
> 
> *First* off, it is not possible for 43 trillion dollars to have been printed. There simply has not been enough time and enough mints to print that much paper currency with the quality standard they are printed to.
> ...



tinfoil guy out of his cage i see...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 28, 2012)

trollface said:


> *First* off, it is not possible for 43 trillion dollars to have been printed.



.

If the .

How does a government pay its bills if $4 trillion dollars doesn't exist?  :WOW


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone actually name me the people filing this suit and link to them and their paperwork please?

While we're at it, why kill the kids of some network exec by mind controlling their nanny rather than the people filing the suit? Or the people with the vidence to prosecute it?


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 28, 2012)

I have 160 trillion (Zimbabwe) dollars in my safe.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You are wrong again *The Rothschilds own 500 trillion dollars*
> 
> And 43 Trillion dollars money laundering by a Federal Reserve (which creates money out of thin air) is impossible for you?  Don't even bother to speak to me again.



Wow, way to destroy your credibility in one post.

I mean 500 trillion is more than seven times the entire world economy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can anyone actually name me the people filing this suit and link to them and their paperwork please?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 28, 2012)

FTR, it is a known fact there is not enough gold on the planet for money to be backed by gold bullion anymore. But that doesn't stop Reserves worldwide from printing money. So this "not enough liquidity" is b***shit. There *are* more than 43 trillion dollars in the world.

Moving on, I hope they catch the culprit rather than pin it on the granny.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

Ha, look them up.

They're a proxy law firm for a guy who was disciplined by the bar.

They claim to have hundreds of members but have about four employes.

They claim to be hundreds of years old but they're about a year old.

This 43 trillion lawsuit is a scam so they can eternally sue the government and make money off of it.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Ha, look them up.
> 
> They're a proxy law firm for a guy who was disciplined by the bar.
> 
> ...



Thats you: "blah blah I don't have a clue how the financial system works blabla but I'm going to spread BS on forum"

Can you provide evidence for your claims? Links? "a hundred of years old" The US doesnt exist that long. You made that up now.

You don't get how the FED works. They create money out of thin air, lend it to the gov against interest. Its specifically said in the Lawsuit that they also used bailout money. Those who have been scammed are the people of the U.S.

Btw this is the firm description on their website, clearly stating something else than you do:



> Included among Spire Lawyers’ historical representative clients are the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, the FSLIC, IBM, Sony Corporation, MCA/Universal Studios, World Oil Company, J.C. Penney Company, Inc., Paramount Television, Mirisch Corporation, Melvin Simon Productions, Inc., Community Bank, Krispy Kreme Donut Corporation, *and numerous Forbes 400 individuals as well as hundreds of banks and financial institutions. *



If you're trying to discredit me, do it with source and stay by the truth.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Anyways, I might have figured some things out.
> 
> Tentative: Spire law firm has clients that are large corporations and others in positions of wealth and influence.  They set up a network of whistleblowers or a process by which people working for the federal reserve / corporations could come forward anonymously and divulge information on illicit practices conducted by the government and private sector in moving / laundering TARP funds.
> 
> ...



Yeah thats exactly what I was talking about.

But I'm not going to touch on this topic anymore because this shit is the real deal and I don't want to be involved.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2012)

trollface said:


> *First* off, it is not possible for 43 trillion dollars to have been printed.



Since when does money have to be PRINTED? Cash is only a tiny fraction of the money going around in the world. The majority of monetary value exists only in bank accounts. Banks like the FED loan out 10 dollars for every 1 dollar they have, which shouldn't even be allowed, but it is. The world is full of money that is not backed by gold or any other value - it's simply debt out of thin air.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Since when does money have to be PRINTED? Cash is only a tiny fraction of the money going around in the world. The majority of monetary value exists only in bank accounts. Banks like the FED loan out 10 dollars for every 1 dollar they have, which shouldn't even be allowed, but it is. The world is full of money that is not backed by gold or any other value - it's simply debt out of thin air.



I agree, currently only 3 percent of the money going around in the world is printed money. the other 97 % is digital money. its a huge lot, we can't really imagine how much money is really going around. It blows my mind. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3mfkD6Ky5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 28, 2012)

So many people in here spouting anti-conspiracy psychobabble bullshit and trying to claim that the world doesn't even have 500 trillion dollars in assets. Look, it's one thing to link these events together, but on the other side it's completely retarded and ignorant and stupid to claim that the world revolves around printed money. You do not understand anything, as posters above me have noted.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Can you provide evidence for your claims? Links? "a hundred of years old" The US doesnt exist that long. You made that up now.


The US government, at 216 years old, is the oldest government in the world.



Zaru said:


> Since when does money have to be PRINTED? Cash is only a tiny fraction of the money going around in the world. The majority of monetary value exists only in bank accounts. Banks like the FED loan out 10 dollars for every 1 dollar they have, which shouldn't even be allowed, but it is. The world is full of money that is not backed by gold or any other value - it's simply debt out of thin air.


You're not actually buying into this nonsense, are you Andreas? I figured you were trolling. 


> Look, it's one thing to link these events together, but on the other side it's completely retarded and ignorant and stupid to claim that the world revolves around printed money. You do not understand anything, as posters above me have noted.


I never did claim the world revolves around printed money. The world revolves around liquidity or near-liquid assets, and there is not 500 trillion of that. The world's wealth, liquidity, liquid assets, and nonliquid assets - in total - every skyscraper and cellphone and lampshade - is somewhere between 200 and 300 trillion dollars.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> The world revolves around liquidity or near-liquid assets, and there is not 500 trillion of that. The world's wealth, liquidity, liquid assets, and nonliquid assets - in total - every skyscraper and cellphone and lampshade - is somewhere between 200 and 300 trillion dollars.



If there can be 500 trillion zimbabwe dollars in circulation, there can be 500 trillion anything's.

There is no limiting mechanism nor oversight in regard to how much money central banks _create_.  The difficulty inherent in finding details regarding which banks received funding post TARP bill is evidence of that.

Likewise, you're deviating from your original claim that $40 trillion "did not exist".  

Anyways, why don't you ban me already considering its somewhat obvious you're speaking from a government apologetic point of view utilizing knee jerk responses in auto-denying anything which accuses the government of evil that you find uncomfortable to consider..


----------



## stream (Oct 28, 2012)

The web site of this Spire Law thingy does not inspire much trust:


They claim presence in L.A., New York and Ohio, but there are no addresses.

The links at the bottom proclaiming you can find them on Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn and Google+ don't work.

They claim to offer services in about 40 different domains, from divorce to mergers and acquisition.

Yet they have the _same_ phone number on the web site for free case evaluation and as contact at the end of the $43,000,000,000,000 story.

The two links in the "useful links" page are for Occupy Wall Street and CREDO Action, which may be very nice web sites but hardly what I would expect from a serious law firm planning to sue the US government about 43 treeellions dollars.

It seems that the name of the firm was just changed from Mitchell J. Stein & Associates LLP: 

Mitchell Stein was apparently recently "involuntarily enrolled as an inactive member of the State Bar of California", whatever this means:


That last page also has some interesting details about the client agreement of Spire Law. It seems like one of these agreements were the firm can take you to the cleaners if you try to stop using their services. There is also a whole list of stories there about Mitchell Stein:


My take is: Whatever you do, don't _ever_ call these guys.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> The US government, at 216 years old, is the oldest government in the world.
> 
> 
> *You're not actually buying into this nonsense, are you Andreas? I figured you were trolling. *
> I never did claim the world revolves around printed money. The world revolves around liquidity or near-liquid assets, and there is not 500 trillion of that. The world's wealth, liquidity, liquid assets, and nonliquid assets - in total - every skyscraper and cellphone and lampshade - is somewhere between 200 and 300 trillion dollars.



Is that your only evidence?  You just ignored completely my link about the rothschilds having far more than 200 trillion dollars in wealth.

*Top Derivatives Expert Estimates Size of the Global Derivatives Market at $1,200 Trillion Dollars … 20 Times Larger than the Global Economy* 

You don't understand the fundamentals of the current financial system.  You don't get that printed money only represents 3 percent of the money going around the world. You don't get how the FED works.

I was btw calling out the other guy for stating that the law firm was hundreds of years old, as old as the American government, which is impossible. OH btw, san marino is the oldest government in the world, you are wrong again.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Is that your only evidence? You just ignored completely my link about the rothschilds having far more than 200 trillion dollars in wealth.



And you apparently ignore the fact that they'd have to syphon a significant amount of the world's GDP for decades to gain this much wealth.

You can't just throw around big numbers and expect people not to laugh it off if they're clearly impossible.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Is that your only evidence? You just ignored completely my link about the rothschilds having far more than 200 trillion dollars in wealth.


Because it's a bullshit link. You might as well claim the Earth is bigger than the sun. It's simply not possible.



> *Top Derivatives Expert Estimates Size of the Global Derivatives Market at $1,200 Trillion Dollars ? 20 Times Larger than the Global Economy*


For the last fuckin' time, derivatives are not wealth, are practically unrelated to wealth. 



> You don't understand the fundamentals of the current financial system.  You don't get that printed money only represents 3 percent of the money going around the world. You don't get how the FED works.


I never said anything about printed money.



> I was btw calling out the other guy for stating that the law firm was hundreds of years old, as old as the American government, which is impossible. OH btw, san marino is the oldest government in the world, you are wrong again.


San Marino transitioned to a democracy in the early 20th century. It's true that it's the same government, reformed, that has endured, but the same can be said about the United Kingdom. 
The United States is the oldest surviving government in its original form. I should have specified that, perhaps.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> And you apparently ignore the fact that they'd have to syphon a significant amount of the world's GDP for decades to gain this much wealth.
> 
> You can't just throw around big numbers and expect people not to laugh it off if they're clearly impossible.



The world's GDP is not an indication for the wealth of a family which owns the current global derivatives market and is accumulating wealth since nearly 250 years.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> The world's GDP is not an indication for the wealth of a family which owns the current global derivatives market and is accumulating wealth since nearly 250 years.



The world has been accumulating wealth for 60,000 years. It has not yet reached the numbers you suggest.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Because it's a bullshit link. You might as well claim the Earth is bigger than the sun. It's simply not possible.
> 
> For the last fuckin' time, derivatives are not wealth, are practically unrelated to wealth.
> 
> ...



... you don't get simple mechanics of the financial system. Read a book about it. If you don't know what derivatives are, I'm not going to waste my time to school you.

15 trillion dollar have disappeared from english central banks.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL5hqvTWkYg[/YOUTUBE]

9 trillion dollars disappeared from FED
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYNVNhB-m0o[/YOUTUBE]

These amounts are still peanuts and so are 43 trillion dolllars, for them.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> The world has been accumulating wealth for 60,000 years. It has not yet reached the numbers you suggest.



 There wasn't a financial market like today 60 000 years ago, not even 1000 years ago.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know why I hang out in the political discussion board of an anime forum and expect to not be berated by manchildren with hilariously undeserved superiority complexes.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 28, 2012)

Jesus, this thread is starting to look more like ATS than NF.


----------



## Lord Glacial (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I don't know why I hang out in the political discussion board of an anime forum and expect to not be berated by manchildren with hilariously undeserved superiority complexes.



Yeah, why do you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Jesus, this thread is starting to look more like ATS than NF.






Or a Ron Paul subforum  "No wonder they are keeping Ron Paul down through the media, cause he's the real deal!"


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or a Ron Paul subforum  "No wonder they are keeping Ron Paul down through the media, cause he's the real deal!"



He'd get all those 500 trillion back from the Rothschilds and he'd give it to the poor!

Oh wait, he'd do nothing with the money because the free market fixes everything.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 28, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> He'd get all those 500 trillion back from the Rothschilds and he'd give it to the poor!
> 
> Oh wait, he'd do nothing with the money because the free market fixes everything.



Wrong. The free market get manipulated for example by pumping in or reducing liquidity and lowering or rising interests rates to regulate the markets or else we wouldn't have to bother about inflation or bubbles.

*Ron Paul wants to end the FED because since 96 years the printed money isn't American Dollar  anymore but federal reserve money. Two different things.
*
Only one president tried to bring back US. American Dollar bills. It was JFK.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2012)

See what i mean? This is the creator of the thread talking here


----------



## trollface (Oct 28, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> If the .
> 
> How does a government pay its bills if $4 trillion dollars doesn't exist?  :WOW



Numbers dude. Money these days is not cash money but just numbers in your bank account. When the fed wants something they don't print it, they just put the numbers in a bank account and swipe a card. 90% of all USD is credit.

Imagine having to pay for something in a million dollars in cash. Its like a suitcase full of money. Its doable, but its a pain in the butt carrying it and counting it.

Do you have any idea what it would be like to try and pay for something that costs a billion dollars in cash? You would have to carry the cash in a truck, and it would take days to count out. It is just not practical. What is practical is a credit transfer, and that is what they do.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 28, 2012)

sounds fishy indeed, but lets wait for more evidence


----------



## trollface (Oct 28, 2012)

KidTony said:


> tinfoil guy out of his cage i see...



ignorant guy out of his cage I see...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I don't know why I hang out in the political discussion board of an anime forum and expect to not be berated by manchildren with hilariously undeserved superiority complexes.



↑ Exactly how I feel.  

How many people are there on this forum who couldn't or wouldn't disagree with me on the topic of healthcare reform or religion hunker down in corners somewhere and talk shit about me they would never say to my face like cowardly & spineless bitches...  simply because I have a different opinion than they do?  

Doesn't get much more man childish or pathetic than that.


----------



## stream (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Not sure whether this post is an attempt at humor or not…


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Oct 28, 2012)

The details of the murders are still murky. I would wait until all the facts come out, first. However, the nanny doing it does seem suspicious. 

As for the lawsuit, I anticipate that case won't go anywhere. The banks will be protected, rest assured of that. The Attorney General has all the proof he needs to prosecute for fraud, and still hasn't done anything.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

It's amazing how easily so many of you are taken in.

You have no source to believe this, no, except some minor lawfirm of extremely dubious legitimacy you've never heard of and an OP of questionable knowledge. Yet you take everything said by them as fact and snarl at anyone who casts doubt on it. You don't even begin to consider the many logical flaws in the idea that the children of some exec got killed because of some minor none story. I mean if I was running an unseen global conpiracy why would I kill the exec that had nothing to do with a total none story after it had been published. That make it much more noticable. When the children of an executive are murdered by their family nanny literally the whole world sits up and take notice. Wouldn't it make more sense to kill the people filing the suit or the whistleblower allegedly informing them?

I mean that's just the start of the problems. The most elite assassins in the world couldn't pull this off without being caught with only three hours- No, seriously, I could go on all day about how little sense the tragic murders of those children is.

You have been given no credible evidence, yet the people in this thread convinced of a conpiracy outnumbers those who don't by what, two to one? And those believers are already _really convinced._

I mean seriously, when the OP says the Rothschilds personally own *$500 TRILLION dollars *do big flashing warning signs not appear in front of you?

Because if they don't you seriously don't know enough about economics to be involved in this discussion. I don't mean that as an insult, I mean that as a fact. If you do not get that $500 trillion is not just more than all the money in the world but more than the value of everything in the world you do not understand at all the size of $43 trillion dollars and thus can't be involved in this discussion. 

I mean lets just look at visually:

Richest man in the world:

70, 000, 000, 000

Richest country in the world (Annual GDP):

15, 000, 000, 000, 000

Supposed size of "Bankster" con:

43, 000, 000, 000, 000

Supposed size of one family's wealth:

500, 000, 000, 000, 000

I mean does that no seem at least odd to you? At least enough to want better evidence to convince you of whatever some dude you have never heard of is pushing?

(And dude, don't bring up derivatives, it's extremely subjective, you can make it say anything. I could probably prove I'm a millionaire).

At least ask yourselves critical questions:

Could I be wrong

Could this be wrong

Could someone be lying

Is there a cognitive bias involved

This thread makes me sad, see you all anon.

[Exits]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Can you provide evidence for your claims? Links? "a hundred of years old" The US doesnt exist that long. You made that up now.



Bitch, you first.

Anything I link could be dismissed as a non-credible source because a) No credible sources are covering this non-story and b) Since you believe without evidence no evidence I can provide would convince you or the rest of your ilk.

If people care about the truth let them Google and and discover for themselves. I think this whole thread is a perfect example of belief and evidence. Given those who have been convinced have been convinced by nothing nothing I could say could convince them.

Either they use the power the internet gives them in information gathering or they remain as they are, sway by every two bit conman and raving mouth frother that comes along.

I'm not saying there aren't real conspiracies in the world or major government corruption, I just think this is less an example of malevolence than of gross credulity by the great internet public.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

kazuri said:


> They were goldsmiths and the original bankers, and use to finance wars from both sides to make money.. its not impossible.



It really is. Moreso when you consider this is supposed to be a secret.

Like I said, they'd have to own the entire produce of the richest country in the world for a generation to make that much.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2012)

TPN, only the OP is making that 500 trillion rothschild claim. 
The 43 trillion might be an overestimation of the law firm.

But even at 1% of that sum (430 billion), heck even 0.1%, it would be a huge fucking scandal if true, considering who is named as involved. 
That part of the news would just sink under like the LIBOR scandal and other similar cases, but then that murder happens - the chances for that to happen so shortly after, to someone related to the management of a website that posted it, which then took it down for no other plausible reason than subtle threats, is astronomically low.

It's more likely to get hit by a meteor than this being a mere coincidence.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey, I would consider the 43 trillion if given really good evidence (I haven't been given any).

$430 billion for a scandal is big but I'd consider it. Less than the bailout afterall. But that is not the story and changing that removes whatever little story there is in this BS.

I mean the only reason the mods haven't locked this thread as a none story is you'd all shout "CONSPIRACY!" if they did.

The murder angle though is just flat out dumb:



- This guy was the digital executive. He had nothing to do with the day to day running of the site. The people who approved and removed this story have probably never even met him, that's how far down the chain of command they are.

- If they threatened him to run this story don't you think he'd say something? If they didn;t threaten him what's the point? If it's a warning to tohers how will they get it? If they are warned don't you think this super secret conspiracy will be kind of obvious?

- Why murder the guy's kids? Why not him? Why not the people filing the suit? Why not the supposed whistleblower informing them of this corruption?

- You do know news sites take down stories all the time right? In the speed of the 24 hour news cycle they often put up things that are controversial or ill considered or untrue that someone later take off. They have to move really fast to keep up with their competators. I mean have you never clicked on a link to an old news story and it's not there? Because I have enough to know it happens.

- How are you murdering the kids? I'm told it happened three hours after the story went up. Yet there is no evidence that it was anything but the nanny losing it. The best assassins in the world, if they were in the same city, couldn't pull off a flawless crime like that, nevermind on such short notice.

- Why do you find the nanny losing it so improbable? If you got all your news only from stuff posted in the Cafe you'd know people lose their shit and murder close family members or total strangers all the damn time. I'm sure it happens in the USA at least once a week.

- Why kill people? Why doesn't this huge and power conspiracy just shut the story down by using their government friends? Or threaten legal action for slander/liebel? Surely they own this news company or are friends with people who are. The idea a huge news corp like CNBC isn't owned by the same people who own these banks is laughable. Killing people is noticable, is creates goofy conspiracy theories. These deaths were reported by the BBC. That's a lot of attension.

- Why do anything? Why does this conspiracy of apprent trillionaires give a damn what some shitty little lawfirm and some web page no one of importance will read say? They got $43 trillion from the gov, is that gov going to prosecute them? Are they really in danger from four guys with mispelled nicknames?

Everyone ask yourselves what is more probable:

- A powerful unamed conspiracy has defrauded the USA of three times its GDP without anyone noticing and can and would kill two children of an unrelated exec of some news story and do this without being caught or leaving evidence

- A news story on a website got take down and someone lost it and went on a killing spree, both everyday occurances.

Please, just think about it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2012)

The banks all together over the past 10 years have laundered over 6 trillion dollars from the fed and treasury and currently are worth almost as much as the GDP of the US.

That being said, that's nowhere near _500 trillion_ dollars. As TPN states, that's more money than exists in the entire world  Heck 43 trillion is not even owned by any 'family' or 'group', much less a whole corporation that makes money every single day.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Everyone ask yourselves what is more probable:
> 
> - A powerful unamed conspiracy has defrauded the USA of three times its GDP without anyone noticing and can and would kill two children of an unrelated exec of some news story and do this without being caught or leaving evidence
> 
> ...



I'm going to go with answer c. 

Which is basically the first one, but the hitmen are actually aliens (the same ones who set up Oswald and were responsible for 9/11)


----------



## spankdatbitch (Oct 28, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> This sounding more and more like one of those whackjob conspiracy theories.



In other words..it's not true because that's not what the mainstream media shills told you.Run along now....


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't click the OP's $500 trillion link, but I suspect it is referring to the global derivatives market. If you add up ALL the derivatives in the ENTIRE WORLD, it is estimated to be some where in that ballpark. A quick google gave me $1,200 Trillion (). 

Seriously though, you guys are jumping the gun with connecting the children's death to the story being published. These banks don't give two feces about this story being in the media. There have been tons of stories published in the media about how they committed fraud. Why would this one lawsuit be more damaging then the rest?


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 28, 2012)

in b4 this thing gets closed/deleted/whatever.

Creepy shit... At the very least, the timing of each event stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> in b4 this thing gets closed/deleted/whatever.
> 
> Creepy shit... At the very least, the timing of each event stinks to high heaven.



if the thread gets closed then ITS ALL PART OF THE CONSPIRACY! THEYRE HIDING THE TRUTH


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 29, 2012)

mmm... You all remember what happened when Ron Paul succeeded in auditing the federal reserve, right? Where he revealed the 16 trillion in secret bailouts, on july 21, 2011??



Where was everybody's attention, though? It was on what happened a day later on july 22, 2011!

Breivik


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 29, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> In other words..it's not true because that's not what the mainstream media shills told you.Run along now....


No dumbshit.

It's because this seems convoluted and coincidental.  Not to mention the law firm looks suspicious as all hell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> mmm... You all remember what happened when Ron Paul succeeded in auditing the federal reserve, right? Where he revealed the 16 trillion in secret bailouts, on july 21, 2011??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why the fuck does just looney Ron Paul get the credit? Bernie was the one who crafted the bill in the senate to begin with.





And Alan Grayson, was the one who authored the bill in the house, along with Paul.

Yet apparently only the crazy one gets all the attention to adopt for their twisted out there conspiracies am i right?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 29, 2012)

I only spedread through the thread. Did someone actually says that a family owns 500 trillion dollars?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly  They aren't too bright


----------



## stream (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyway, this lawsuit will go nowhere. Not because there is a conspiracy or not, but because it was started by a tiny company that does not have the resources for a massive trial, and is likely only doing it to generate some free advertising for itself.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 29, 2012)

I also think it's farfetched to think that the original lawsuit had anything to do with this homicide/suicide, but that the actual lawsuit and story behind the lawsuit is definitely possible. It's entirely possible, I don't really know many of you deny that this amount of money can be laundered.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ how did i not see this on the news?


----------



## Hibino (Oct 29, 2012)

Why, this is nothing shady at all....


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Dunno, could just be a very sad coincidence. I don't think even a professional hitman would kill on such short notice.



It is possible if the news was planning on releasing this piece of news sometime before and had already planned out their retaliation.

But then again, this could just be some crazy coincidence. I, for one, don't find it impossible to launder so much money when the Fed had already been in debt by the trillions when they lent money to major banks in the US and other parts of the world. It's somewhat farfetched to think they would kill the children of someone unrelated working for a news company.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

500 trillion is completely impossible  Especially without anyone knowing or speaking out about it beforehand. Even the highest estimates we have about fed giving money to banks is nowhere near that amount. What really just wrecks the whole thing is that they say this money is owned by a family. There is no family who owns 500 trillion dollars alone, there is just isn't in any kind of calculation whatsoever


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 500 trillion is completely impossible  without anyone knowing or speaking out about it. Even the highest estimates we have about fed giving money to banks is nowhere near that amount. What really just wrecks the whole thing is that they say this money is owned by a family. There is no fucking family who owns 500 trillion dollars alone, there is just isn't in any kind of calculation whatsoever



Wait, is the lawsuit for 43tn or 500tn? If the latter, then yeah, that's impossible because 500tn is way more than the entire world's GDP. There's no way a family could have that much money


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

OP here. You guys are making way too much buzz out of the link I posted. (Do a research on that family) but who fucking cares? This *isn't* about the 500 trillion, this is about the tiny friction of what the FED has done in the past and is STILL doing.

43 Trillion Dollar is possible for them to launder if you consider the 16 Trillion which disappeared from the FED awhile ago and the other 2 trillion ten years ago... That was peanuts for them. I don't get how people can deny this.

*What this is all about is the link, I have found some stuff from twitter which could be very interesting relating this case:*



> *Twitter feed calls for EMS to krimm's apt 3 hrs BEFORE news says CNBC exec's children were murdered*
> 
> NYCityAlerts @NYCityAlerts
> Manhattan: *Hostage* 57 West 75 St Barricaded perp stabbed & holding hostage 3 adults & 2 kids, ESU enroute Level 1 mobilization called.NY03
> ...



What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 500 trillion is completely impossible  Especially without anyone knowing or speaking out about it beforehand. Even the highest estimates we have about fed giving money to banks is nowhere near that amount. What really just wrecks the whole thing is that they say this money is owned by a family. There is no family who owns 500 trillion dollars alone, there is just isn't in any kind of calculation whatsoever



"They"? What the fuck have you been reading? OP posted some obscure blog that claims that the Rothschilds have 500 trillion, and not even on the first page of the thread. 
That has nothing to do with the 43 trillion referred to in the Law Firm's case, which involves multiple huge banks and people in government positions.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "They"? What the fuck have you been reading? OP posted some obscure blog that claims that the Rothschilds have 500 trillion, and not even on the first page of the thread.
> That has nothing to do with the 43 trillion referred to in the Law Firm's case, which involves multiple huge banks and people in government positions.



Exactly, it has nothing to do with this case, people are jumping the gun way too fast.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

In January of this year, Krim (the father of the murdered children) was employed by *JPMorgan Chase* as a strategy consultant for only 3 months. This happened just prior to his employment with CNBC.


> Some of the mega-banks named in the lawsuit are:
> 
> •* JPMorgan Chase*
> • Wells Fargo
> • Wachovia



This is really fucking weird.



> This massive money laundering scheme was fostered by the Obama administration who gave the biggest bailout to the technocrats in the US. Indeed, Bank of America is instrumental in prospects that involved foreign countries in the largest global Ponzi scheme with the intention to steal and covert billions of dollars from millions of homeowners across America.
> 
> This lawsuit and the tragic death of two children are connected. The truth of this lawsuit would bring down the greatest financial hoax of this century. The technocrats are willing to murder two innocent babies of a man who published the lawsuit on CNBC, because keeping the truth hidden is worth more to them than the lives of anyone possibly connected to the truth.



I'm not sure if I agree with the post above but indeed, it's fishy.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Oct 29, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> No dumbshit.
> 
> It's because this seems convoluted and coincidental.  Not to mention the law firm looks suspicious as all hell.



Oh plz...to you sheeple wee tawds EVERYTHING is a coincidence
It's only true if the suits behind the news desk or fella's in white lab coats say so


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> fella's in white lab coats


We call those "scientists". They are generally better-informed than random internet fanatics posting from their mothers' basements.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Oh plz...to you sheeple wee tawds EVERYTHING is a coincidence
> It's only true if the suits behind the news desk or fella's in white lab coats say so


your stupid theory makes 0 sense. the fraud article was cross-posted automatically, no one at NBC made a conscious decision to post it. 

you all just need to step back and admit you were wrong and dumb from the get go


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

According to the news, the nanny accused of murdering CNBC CEO's 2 children, suffered a broken vertebrae.


> Ortega was put into a medically induced coma and has since undergone surgery, according to the newspaper, which said she suffered a broken vertebrae.
> Read more:



A broken Vertebrae from stabbing? What.

Additionally it was noted less than 1% of all suicides are via slitting your own throat. Now to add broken Vertebrae to the picture. This smells even more of a setup.


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

oprisco said:


> According to the news, the nanny accused of murdering CNBC CEO's 2 children, suffered a broken vertebrae.
> 
> 
> A broken Vertebrae from stabbing? What.



The Illuminati shattered it with their telekinetic powers in an attempt to silence her.

More at 11.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

Someone explain how she broke herself her vertebrae.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

good for you, sticking to your guns and stubbornly refusing to admit you were an idiot from the start


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Someone explain how she broke herself her vertebrae.



Fell on her ass. Pushed down by cops. Nightstick'd. It's fairly easy.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

> Ortega, who was reportedly on the floor of the bathroom, slashed her own throat in front of Krim as she entered the room.



This is now the new reported view of the case. Before that, I saw on TV that the Mother entered in the room finding the nanny already dead on the floor. They changed the version of the case a lot.

*So nobody wonders why she got her vertebrae broken from a... slice through her troath*



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Fell on her ass. Pushed down by cops. Nightstick'd. It's fairly easy.



I hope you're either trolling or you don't know what a broken vertebrae is.

btw, the cops didn't push a half dead nanny down. and nothing is reported of her falling in the stairs or something. I'm going by news reports. You're going by assumptions only.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

believe it or not the news doesn't always get the details right in the first five minutes  maybe when she slashed her throat, she fell and hit her head?


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I hope you're either trolling or you don't know what a broken vertebrae is.



You don't know who you're talking to. I know what a fucking fractured vertebrae is.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

oprisco picks all the absolute worst possible arguments to have with you


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> believe it or not the news doesn't always get the details right in the first five minutes  maybe when she slashed her throat, she fell and hit her head?



the cops didn't push a half dead nanny down. and nothing is reported of her falling in the stairs or something.

The denying is big on this one. Get over it. I'm just reporting what the news says. This shit is definitely fishy.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

You're the only one saying anything about stairs. The bathroom floor or bathtub is all it would take, especially for an old person

I know someone who lost consciousness in church and fell forward, breaking both his collarbones on the seat in front of him


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

Shit, yeah, she was 50 and hispanic. She was probably osteoporotic.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

You have to fucking hit really hard to break someones vertebrae and nothing is known of her for being osteoporotic, again only assumption.


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2012)

Why would the nanny murder the children? I know that crazy doesn't need an excuse to kill but, why


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

starr said:


> Why would the nanny murder the children? I know that crazy doesn't need an excuse to kill but, why


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You have to fucking hit really hard to break someones vertebrae and nothing is known of her for being osteoporotic, again only assumption.


What's your explanation, the mind control drugs did it?


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

starr said:


> Why would the nanny murder the children? I know that crazy doesn't need an excuse to kill but, why



That's exactly what's fishy. People are denying on this one. I don't think she did it. But we will know soon what really happened.


> Sources told the New York Post that Ortega awakened from a coma on Sunday and asked doctors about her own family. She obtained a lawyer and has not yet answered questions from investigators, according to the newspaper.



Fucking weird for someone who is apparently mentally ill and attempted to end her life. She has information and doesn't want to release anything.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> What's your explanation, the mind control drugs did it?



scopolamin, known as death breath.

Scopolamin is a zombie-like drug and has been used for nearly 30 years by the CIA. Who fucking knows what they are capable now. 

but there could be a lot of possiblites involving another person or heck she did all alone and has been used. It's to early to make such assumptions.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

And, to be clear, all of this was to punish CBS for a script that automatically publishes articles from other sites.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

^ it's weird and uncommon to delete press releases which are automatically released. There's no reason to do it, unless provided a reason.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

reasons that are totally unrelated to the nanny murdering kids, sure.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't care what you say petes, the evidence is there


Zaru said:


> It was a press release from Newswire. A statement done by the Law Firm who worked on this for years, which CNBC automatically posted on its website (just like many other press releases ranging from law related stuff to statements from companies)
> There is no human involved on the CNBC side of posting this story.
> 
> There is, however, a human involved with deleting it the day after. There is no reason to delete a press release, as it does not represent the opinion of CNBC, unless whoever manages the website is told to do so.
> ...



+ the broken vertebrae of the nanny which is not a result of her slice through her troath. 

This smells cover up.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

all the evidence points directly away from your insane theory


----------



## oprisco (Oct 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> all the evidence points directly away from your insane theory



 

 hurr durr the government would never harm us people, USS Lincoln, fake reasons to go to wars never happened.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 2, 2012)

oprisco said:


> hurr durr the government would never harm us people, USS Lincoln, fake reasons to go to wars never happened.




Listen man...if it wasn't verified for us by a professional desk jockey,govt suit,or a white coated shill monkey it obviously never happened lol.

Why can't you see the obvious truth like all the rest of use well informed intellectuals?

BTW when I call you a tin foil hat nutter this is my own original thought and totally not an automatic conditioned response programmed into my head by the social media I have grown up with  




Petes12 said:


> your stupid theory makes 0 sense. the fraud article was cross-posted automatically, no one at NBC made a conscious decision to post it.
> 
> you all just need to step back and admit you were wrong and dumb from the get go



It's called a retraction bud.
And it has an alarmingly high percentage of happening when too much truth gets out,and the guys at the top covertly demand it's immediate removal.
Quit being such an easily led piece of cattle.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> We call those "scientists". They are generally better-informed than random internet fanatics posting from their mothers' basements.



And why are they credible?
Because thats what you've been brainwashed to believe from birth?
Have you ever verified a single thing they tell you for yourself or do you just take it for granted like the other 99.9 percent.Don't bother answering we ll know which one it is 

mothers basement..lol.
Let me guess another left leaning Cafe 'intellectual' that thinks he's boss because of his college indoctrination..oops..I mean education.


----------



## Blue (Nov 2, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> And why are they credible?
> Because thats what you've been brainwashed to believe from birth?
> Have you ever verified a single thing they tell you for yourself or do you just take it for granted like the other 99.9 percent.Don't bother answering we ll know which one it is
> 
> ...



Ya gotta be fuckin' shitting me. Lemme roll down your list.

1. _*Why are scientists credible?*_
Because they unequivocally have a much greater depth of knowledge in their chosen field than anyone else, and it is ONLY from knowledge that one can speak credibly. Even if a scientist could be mistaken, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, their interpretation of an event or phenomenon must be considered superior to some bullshit some dude who doesn't know anything pulled out of his ass.

2. _*Were you brainwashed to believe scientists are credible from birth?*_
Absolutely I was, and I'm grateful for it. It took the human race ten thousand years to stop listening to whoever sounded the most convincing and start listening to the guys who have the credentials and methods to back up their theories - or facts. Humans are stupid, and it's all too easy for us to put faith in people who don't deserve it because they'll telling us what we want to hear or what we already suspect.

3. _*Have you ever verified a single thing they tell you for yourself or do you just take it for granted like the other 99.9 percent?*_
I have, actually, verified many things for myself.

I have verified, for instance, that Gamma-Aminobutyric acid levels in a person's blood directly correlate with the severity and frequency of anxiety attacks. That's reasearch I did myself in support of previous studies, using the scientific method, and produced irrefutable results.

I have verified, independently, that ribose culture medium containing radioactive carbon-14 molecules is taken in by biological systems and incorporated into ribonucleic acid. I studied them myself and verified the uptake of the ribose-C14.

I look outside now, and I see the sky is blue, as it was yesterday, and the day before. This is providing corroborating evidence that the theory that the sky is blue because the higher wavelengths of visible light (blue) is absorbed by gas molecules in the atmosphere more frequently and consequently radiated more frequently. Radiated into our eyes.

I'm a biochemist, so I can use my knowledge to verify (and indeed, perhaps one day create) theories related to biochemestry. I am not a physicist, or an economist, or a geologist, but because I have faith in the scientific method - which is the only thing worth having faith in (besides Google) I trust their results from their chosen fields as I trust my own in mine.

4. _L*et me guess another left leaning Cafe 'intellectual' that thinks he's boss because of his college indoctrination..oops..I mean education.*_
Actually I believe in mostly unregulated capitalism and the inherent merit of invisible economic hands, I believe that makes me right-leaning!
But even if I did lean left - which I certainly do on some issues - it wouldn't matter because let me clue you in on something: People like me? We're the ones who indoctrinate. Because it's too much trouble teaching people like you the merits of logic and the scientific method. Pity you've been left behind.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2012)

> The nanny accused of fatally stabbing two young children in the Upper West Side awoke from a coma last Sunday, and is reportedly speaking for the first time about her strained relationship with the children's parents.
> 
> The New York Post spoke to a police official privy to Yoselyn Ortega's statements. The source described tension between Ortega and the Krims.
> 
> ...


----------



## oprisco (Nov 2, 2012)

^so she killed the children because she was upset for getting told that she did a shit job? Why didn't she just quit?

 Come on, this isn't serious. Therefor, instantkilling? lol

She could have kidnapped the children instead and ask for money or some shit. I still don't believe this story. There is much more to this.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, in any case, never tell the people in charge of your children that they are doing a crappy job and you might fire them. Simply ask "improve your work" and if nothing happens, get rid of them right away. You really don't want someone with a grudge to you around your children.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 3, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Ya gotta be fuckin' shitting me. Lemme roll down your list.
> 
> 1. _*Why are scientists credible?*_
> Because they unequivocally have a much greater depth of knowledge in their chosen field than anyone else, and it is ONLY from knowledge that one can speak credibly. Even if a scientist could be mistaken, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, their interpretation of an event or phenomenon must be considered superior to some bullshit some dude who doesn't know anything pulled out of his ass.
> ...



holy shit you steamrolled that idiot so hard. i kinda feel sorry for him


----------



## lucky (Nov 3, 2012)

KnK is such a nerd. Lets steal his lunch money.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 3, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> holy shit you steamrolled that idiot so hard. i kinda feel sorry for him



No..he merely used the typical delusive arguments that you indoctrinated  folks repeat.Thinking that it makes you smart,when in fact you are merely parroting the information that has been emptied into your psyche's since birth.

'It's only right if a media/govt suit or guy in a lab coat verifies it for me' isn't being an intellectual.It's merely pretending to be a cute little mockingbird.




Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Ya gotta be fuckin' shitting me. Lemme roll down your list.
> 
> 1. _*Why are scientists credible?*_
> Because they unequivocally have a much greater depth of knowledge in their chosen field than anyone else, and it is ONLY from knowledge that one can speak credibly. Even if a scientist could be mistaken, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, their interpretation of an event or phenomenon must be considered superior to some bullshit some dude who doesn't know anything pulled out of his ass.



Blah blah blah...so in other words you are automatically conditioned to accept that having a college degree or wearing a monkey suit or white lab coat makes someones opinion better?

what a load of horseshit!

I have seen the failures of the 'educated' medical community myself.Seen the mainstream poison these morons laughingly call medicine kill people;whereas cheap yet  and effective methods from the 'quacks' without medical degree's sometimes work wonders.You fail to understand that money makes this world fo round.

And it has been a documented fact in the past that the scientific and medical communities among others often 'find' exactly what the people footing the bill want them to find.     




Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Absolutely I was, and I'm grateful for it. It took the human race ten thousand years to stop listening to whoever sounded the most convincing and start listening to the guys who have the credentials and methods to back up their theories - or facts. Humans are stupid, and it's all too easy for us to put faith in people who don't deserve it because they'll telling us what we want to hear or what we already suspect.



More useless blah blah blah blather about your lifelong indoctrination of hero worship for the white coats.Thats the problem with you brainwashed dopes,you fail to understand the difference between being 'informed' and being 'educated'.In formed means being open minded and taking years and years to do your own study and research.Exhausting all options in your thirsty search for the truth.

Educated means sitting there in a desk for a dozen plus years drooling with an open mouth while letting 'educaters' mold your reality to the herd mentality 

Face it..you only unwaveringly respect the white coats opinion because you have been TOLD to do so your entire life.A lie told enough times becomes a lie..this is the basis of brainwashing.Just because the majority holds the same mentality as you means squat if it is a lie.They have simply been conditioned in the same ways you have over time     



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> 3.I have verified, for instance, that Gamma-Aminobutyric acid levels in a person's blood directly correlate with the severity and frequency of anxiety attacks. That's reasearch I did myself in support of previous studies, using the scientific method, and produced irrefutable results.
> 
> I have verified, independently, that ribose culture medium containing radioactive carbon-14 molecules is taken in by biological systems and incorporated into ribonucleic acid. I studied them myself and verified the uptake of the ribose-C14.
> 
> ...



How adorable,you throw some of your big scientic terminology around in a silly attempt to show off for you equally deluded Cafe buds.

Wow..so you think you've learned how to help take away some anxiety and figured out what gases make the sky blue and suddenly you're a master of universal knowledge.Better deflate that big head a little bit buddy or it might explode.I did some research too and took some GABA for my anxiety.Hoo boy..I guess that makes me a scientific genius too dun it ? 




Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Actually I believe in mostly unregulated capitalism and the inherent merit of invisible economic hands, I believe that makes me right-leaning!
> But even if I did lean left - which I certainly do on some issues - it wouldn't matter because let me clue you in on something: People like me? We're the ones who indoctrinate. Because it's too much trouble teaching people like you the merits of logic and the scientific method. Pity you've been left behind.



There are no true merits,don't kid yourself.

You mostly regurgitate what these scientists say merely because you have been taught that they are the final authority in facts.

This is how you are maintained as a slave.Because with the proper control over media,scientific/medical knowledge and other information output those in charge of the world can pretty much mold you to believe whatever they want you to beleive in as reality.

And since they also have you brainwashed into beleiving truth can only come from the suits and lab coat eggheads;you will refuse to believe anyone without official authority or diploma (AKA Certificate of indoctrination)

You are blind and a tool because you mistakingly think all correct knowledge comes from proper authority,and public endorsed mental programming


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2012)

^

Can I buy some pot from you?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 4, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^
> 
> Can I buy some pot from you?



Keep the negs coming Cafe tards 
I'm sorry you can't beleive in anything that hasn't been spoon fed to you.Would you like me to leave for a while so you guys can keep up your delusional circle jerk?


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 4, 2012)

I call conspiracy theory on this one.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow...

This is precisely how cover ups work.


----------



## Gino (Nov 5, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> holy shit you steamrolled that idiot so hard. i kinda feel sorry for him



Stop Dick riding bitch ass Mods


This shit is a cover up plain and simple.


----------



## hyakku (Nov 5, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> No..he merely used the typical delusive arguments that you indoctrinated  folks repeat.Thinking that it makes you smart,when in fact you are merely parroting the information that has been emptied into your psyche's since birth.
> 
> 'It's only right if a media/govt suit or guy in a lab coat verifies it for me' isn't being an intellectual.It's merely pretending to be a cute little mockingbird.
> 
> ...



This might be one of the dumbest posts I've had the pleasure of reading on this forum ever. Don't really know or care about what's going on in this thread, accidentally stumbled into this thread, did not disappoint.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Holy shit...Dudes aren't playing any games.



Ceria said:


> is 43 trillion dollars worth murdering people over? i guess so.



Absolutely.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 5, 2012)

hyakku said:


> This might be one of the dumbest posts I've had the pleasure of reading on this forum ever. Don't really know or care about what's going on in this thread, accidentally stumbled into this thread, did not disappoint.



Naw..you're just not used to hearing the truth buddy.
You think just because the payed off media/medical,science shills say something that means it is true..which is bullshit.You can either graciously accept the lesson now,or have it forced upon you when all this finally comes to light in the next few years.This old system is dying,and if you knew all the lies you are being told and whats going on behind the scenes you would rage.


----------



## trollface (Nov 6, 2012)

*Is it possible to steal 43 trillion dollars?*

Physically, no. That many dollars are not in existence. Electronically? Yes. The federal reserve electronically creates money all the time, which exists only as credit numbers in bank accounts. It is feasible for someone to have taken control of their technology long enough to assign themselves 43 trillion.

*Is it possible to make someone kill children and themselves?*

Yes. There is a drug out there called , which is still in use today, especially in Brazil where it is known as "the rape drug". Blowing scopolamine powder into someones face can turn them into a veritable mindless zombie, who will do anything you ask, including sex, murder and suicide.

*Are the accused government officials capable of such conspiracies?*

Absolutely. There are many documented instances, but if you want a popular and recent documentation you should watch the episode of "Dark Matters" called "tripping with uncle sam".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJl0LjXwT0[/YOUTUBE]

In it, the show details how the US government was experimenting on citizens with LSD and resulted in deaths among other things. Government higher ups have no problem experimenting or conspiring to murder people for their own ends.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^Awesome, you just resumed what I've been saying through the thread.  I'll add your post to the OP if you don't mind.


----------



## trollface (Nov 6, 2012)

By all means do. I would love for people to know what big brother is capable of.


----------

